
Judges tentatively order Calif. inmates released - gibsonf1
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20090209/D968C2K05.html
======
burke
Better idea: stop throwing people in prison for nonviolent, victimless crimes
like possession of marijuana, etc.

Prisons should be used to prevent people from causing further damage to
society, not for lack of a better punishment, assuming punishment is even
appropriate in the first place.

This concerns me. Even if all the inmates released committed completely
harmless crimes, dumping 10,000 people out of a prison and onto the streets is
not going to turn out well.

